# Graphic card under Rs. 20000



## heartless (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

Before you say anything, I just want you to know that I've read the other threads and did a google search. Now, I'm even more confused than I was before. So, here I am, asking you for your help.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair CX600

2. What is your budget?
Ans: Rs. 20000. Please try to stick to this budget because there will always be a better card if I spend a little more.

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p. 

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: 
CPU - i5 3570k.
Cooler - Hyper 212 EVO+
Motherboard - ASUS Maximus V Gene
RAM - Corsair 8 GB DDR3 (Sorry, I don't remember the exact model.)
Cabinet - Cooler Master HAF 912
Monitor - Dell U2312HM

I just want a VFM card that will last me 2-3 years. I'm using displayport now. So, if the card doesn't have a displayport, please mention which cable I need to buy. If you need anymore details, I'll be happy to provide.

Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

Zotac GTX 760 2 GB DDR5 AMP Edition @ 19.8K
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 760 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION (ZT-70402-10P - ZT-70402-10P - - 22,199.00)

If you can extend your budget by 3K then you can get a R9 280x which is a much faster card than the 760 as it is competing with the GTX 770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

HIS 280x is available at 21.5k locally.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> HIS 280x is available at 21.5k locally.



Not everywhere.  It is not available at lammy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

If you can extend the budget by ~2k, get HIS R9 280X. Otherwise get Asus GTX 760 DCII OC Edition.


----------



## heartless (Feb 23, 2014)

How good are HIS cards? Do they have any service center in Calcutta?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

i think savera does service for his products and his graphics card are pretty good


----------



## heartless (Feb 24, 2014)

The HIS R9 280X doesn't have a regular DP. So, I'll have to buy a mini DP to DP cable which would cost around Rs. 1600 - 1700. Looks like I'll have to stick to GTX 760 or get a pricier R9 280X 

Anyways, thank you all for helping.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

heartless said:


> The HIS R9 280X doesn't have a regular DP. So, I'll have to buy a mini DP to DP cable which would cost around Rs. 1600 - 1700. Looks like I'll have to stick to GTX 760 or get a pricier R9 280X
> 
> Anyways, thank you all for helping.



get Asus GTX 760 DCII OC edition. It has a display port.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2014)

heartless said:


> The HIS R9 280X doesn't have a regular DP. So, I'll have to buy a mini DP to DP cable which would cost around Rs. 1600 - 1700. Looks like I'll have to stick to GTX 760 or get a pricier R9 280X
> 
> Anyways, thank you all for helping.



just check the accessories it comes with. even my 7770 came with dvi to vga and mini dp to dp converter.


----------



## heartless (Feb 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> just check the accessories it comes with. even my 7770 came with dvi to vga and mini dp to dp converter.



No such luck here. Newegg.com - HIS iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock H280XQM3G2M Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Few things I would like to get clarified before I make a decision.

1) HIS website mentions "750W (or greater) power supply with two 150W 8-pin PCI Express power connectors recommended". So, will my PSU be able to handle it?

2) The card seems pretty big. Will it fit properly? FYI, I have a mid tower case.

3) Which card will run quieter among the HIS R9 280X and ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC? I know this one's hard to answer. Hoping for replies from actual users of these cards, if any.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 27, 2014)

heartless said:


> No such luck here. Newegg.com - HIS iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock H280XQM3G2M Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> 
> Few things I would like to get clarified before I make a decision.
> 
> ...



1) 280x will work with your psu.

2) measure the distance... which cabinet do you have? exact model please...

3)HIS cooler is better.But asus will be better at rma-ing.


----------



## heartless (Feb 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 1) 280x will work with your psu.
> 
> 2) measure the distance... which cabinet do you have? exact model please...
> 
> 3)HIS cooler is better.But asus will be better at rma-ing.




2) I have Cooler Master HAF 912. 

3) That could be a crucial thing later on.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

How good is cx 600?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

heartless said:


> 2) I have Cooler Master HAF 912.
> 
> 3) That could be a crucial thing later on.



it will fit.

- - - Updated - - -



Vish2a9l said:


> How good is cx 600?



better alternatives available for the same price bracket.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

I asked cuz I have the same one 
Want to know how good it is.


----------



## heartless (Mar 4, 2014)

I stumbled upon this when I was looking into ASUS R9 280X. Apparently, this is a common problem for all R9 280X but ASUS seems to be the most affected by it. Any ideas?


----------



## heartless (Mar 6, 2014)

I see so many negative reviews about ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC here. You can filter the reviews to show only 1 egg or 2 egg rated ones. Also, I find so many complaints about 760 crashing on a google search. I'm really worried to get one now. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

^ those are user reviews and so can be completely ignored. Read reviews from reputed and reliable sources.


----------



## heartless (Mar 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ those are user reviews and so can be completely ignored. Read reviews from reputed and reliable sources.



I disagree Harshil. I value their opinion more than a reputed review website's because they are the actual users, like you and I. If you see the reviews, most of them are verified owners. So, there's no reason to ignore their reviews.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

heartless said:


> I disagree Harshil. I value their opinion more than a reputed review website's because they are the actual users, like you and I. If you see the reviews, most of them are verified owners. So, there's no reason to ignore their reviews.



Those readers also include noobs. You can see user reviews on Flipkart for GT 210 calling it a fantastic card or a best graphic ever.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

heartless said:


> I disagree Harshil. I value their opinion more than a reputed review website's because they are the actual users, like you and I. If you see the reviews, most of them are verified owners. So, there's no reason to ignore their reviews.



I'd seen verified owners trying to jam a pcie graphics card to an agp slot, or trying to run a gtx 680 with a local 350w smps, so take them with a grain of salt, no need to ignore them. Try to find the reviews that comes from informed users.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2014)

Just buy R9 280X and be done with it.

You can search on google and find people facing/having problem with practically everything. Even with a toss of coin.


----------



## heartless (Mar 9, 2014)

ico said:


> Just buy R9 280X and be done with it.
> 
> You can search on google and find people facing/having problem with practically everything. Even with a toss of coin.



It's true what you guys are saying but too many people are having the artifacts with ASUS R9 280X. There are several videos of it on youtube. You can also check out the comments. Gigabyte, Sapphire editions come with mini DP. So, they are quite out of my range after adding the cable cost. 
I was inclined towards buying the HIS one but the MD Computers sales guy said that servicing could be a problem later. So, I will stick to ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC. They quoted me a price of Rs. 21,525 for that. Let's see what it finally comes down to.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Mar 10, 2014)

heartless said:


> It's true what you guys are saying but too many people are having the artifacts with ASUS R9 280X. There are several videos of it on youtube. You can also check out the comments. Gigabyte, Sapphire editions come with mini DP. So, they are quite out of my range after adding the cable cost.
> I was inclined towards buying the HIS one but the MD Computers sales guy said that servicing could be a problem later. So, I will stick to ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC. They quoted me a price of Rs. 21,525 for that. Let's see what it finally comes down to.


I have been using R9 280x for almost 2.5 months now and have never faced any artifacs issue. Also i would like to stress that the HIS Ipower IceqX2 cooler is better than the acclaimed ASUS DirectCU2 cooler. Performance difference between ASUS & HIS non-OC cards are similar. I have CX 600 and is enough for the card. Savera (Savera) does the RMA of HIS cards in Calcutta. I think you can get HIS 280X at ~21.5K. That will blow off 760 very easily and matches even 770 (~10k costlier). HIS 280X currently has the best bang for your bucks


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> I have been using R9 280x for almost 2.5 months now and have never faced any artifacs issue. Also i would like to stress that the HIS Ipower IceqX2 cooler is better than the acclaimed ASUS DirectCU2 cooler. Performance difference between ASUS & HIS non-OC cards are similar. I have CX 600 and is enough for the card. Savera (Savera) does the RMA of HIS cards in Calcutta. I think you can get HIS 280X at ~21.5K. That will blow off 760 very easily and matches even 770 (~10k costlier). HIS 280X currently has the best bang for your bucks



+1....


----------



## heartless (Apr 13, 2014)

Alright guys, I've bought the ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC. Thank you all for helping


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats. For how much and from where?


----------



## heartless (Apr 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Congrats. For how much and from where?



Thanks! 

I bought it for 18,700 from MD Computers.


----------

